# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung



## Basshunter 13 (10. Mai 2016)

hallo, bin dringend auf der suche nach deutscher bedienungsanleitung für minn kota traxxis 55 und terrova 55 us 2 - 55 i pilot . könnte mir die irgend jemand per e mail zusenden. wäre super. im voraus schonmal vielen dank.


----------

